# IndexedLineArray



## ameisengehirn (23. Aug 2011)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zu IndexedLineArrays (bzw allg. zu IndexedGeometryArrays).

Im Moment versuche ich die Koordinaten eines IndexedLineArrays auszulesen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau wie ich an die entsprechenden Coordinaten komme. 

Mit "normalen Arrays" mache ich das so (bsp TriangleArray)


```
public String splitGeometry(GeometryArray geometryToSplit) { //geometryToSplit = TriangleArray o.Ä.

		StringBuilder geometryStringBuilder = new StringBuilder();
		int arrayLength = geometryToSplit.getValidVertexCount();
		double[] coordinatesArray = new double[arrayLength];
		
		for (int i = 0; i < arrayLength; i++) {
			geometryToSplit.getCoordinate(i, coordinatesArray);
			double coordinateDouble = coordinatesArray[i];
			String coordinateString = Double.toString(coordinateDouble);
			geometryStringBuilder.append(coordinateString + " ");
		}

		String geometryCoordinates = geometryStringBuilder.toString();
		return geometryCoordinates;
	}
```

die Indices habe ich schon berechnet


```
geometryToSplit.getCoordinateIndices(0, indicesArray);
		
		for (int i = 0; i < indicesArray.length; i++) {
			System.out.println("indices: " + indicesArray[i]);
		}
```

Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich an die Coordinaten dahinter komme

Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Marco13 (23. Aug 2011)

Musst wohl genauer sagen, was nicht funktioniert, bzw. wo das Problem ist...


----------



## ameisengehirn (23. Aug 2011)

Problem war ganz einfach dass ich die Koordinate in ein Double-Array speichern wollte, anstatt in einen Point3f. Typischer Copy/Paste Fehler eben  Trotzdem danke für deine Mühe...


----------

